
Author of Himself: On Evelyn Waugh - lermontov
https://literaryreview.co.uk/author-of-himself
======
breckinloggins
I’ve recently tried to become more literate - in the “literature” sense. It’s
a fascinating world and I hope the journey helps me become less
psychologically lopsided. But this style of writing is really holding me back
from what I’m sure is a rich and beautiful world.

The first few paragraphs of the article struck me as almost unbearably
pretentious. It reads to me like a manifestation of pretentiousness itself. It
was really grating and I had to stop reading.

But should I have kept going?

In other words, is this article really as pretentious as it sounds in my head
as I read it, or am I experiencing the literary equivalent of a layperson
overhearing a highly technical conversation between two developers and
assuming they’re just showing off by intentionally using larger words than
necessary?

Is there true depth here that I’m missing? Is it worth exploring those depths?

~~~
1123581321
It’s deliberately florid writing meant to provide an enjoyable few moments for
those who like it, and news about the collection for those skimming for new
reading or gift ideas. Nothing more. I don’t think the author is pretentious
unless they intended it to be more than that and failed.

